# Rawhide chews good or bad?



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

As a new furmom, I am reading all the latest magazines and books. I read that rawhide chews are good for dental health. Yet, I was told by someone that a dog can swallow them and it will expand in their stomach and eventually kill them? Rex doesnt like the greenies. He also doesnt care for the lamb and rice sticks that are hard that you chew on. I had some rawhide chews that I got for him before we brought him home and he loves to chew on them. I watch him carefully and take them away when they start coming apart, but a couple times he managed to get a tiny piece off (less than 1/4 inch) and swallow it. Does anyone have any comments on rawhide? Good...Bad? Take them away? What is similar that I can replace them with? Thanks!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We allow Scooby to chew on the rawhide but we buy the ones that look a bit big for him, the reason being that he can't get a piece off very quickly and swallow it.
Swallowing tiny bits is probably ok, it's the big pieces that can become lodged in their intestines and cause blockages. The best motto is if they enjoy them just let them chew them under supervision, that is what we do and if we go out and leave Scooby home these items are always picked up before we leave just to be on the safe side.
Even the greenies can be harmful if swallowed in large pieces.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Make sure when buying rawhide anything it is made in the usa. The imported types are treated with all sorts of thins one being formaldahide. If I spelled that right.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Ok, thanks for the tip, I didn't know that, but I guess it sounds logical as they are imported and treated for bugs hey!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I used to buy the regular rawhide,but now I buy the compressed ones.The pices if they chew them off are small (they kinda crumble into little bits).Always make sure if you give them one(OR greenies for that matter)that you only do it when you are able to supervise them.And take them away if they manage to chew off a piece.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Well thank you all for the tips. I have seen the ones with the knots on the end and will try those next. The hardest time we have is when my husband and I work out, Rex wants to be right in there jumping around and exercising with us and I dont want him to get hurt. This is when I have been giving him rawhides during our workouts, where I am right there and it keeps Rex from trying to be under our feet. Of course I am right there with him and I give him a new one when we start and throw away when we finish. They are skinny ones about like a pencil, so within 30 minutes they are starting to come apart. I will try and find him bigger things as well, great idea! Thanks all!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

bully sticks are waay safer than rawhides.








and i buy the 3ft ones.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Jun 13 2005, 07:52 AM
> *I used to buy the regular rawhide,but now I buy the compressed ones.The pices if they chew them off are small (they kinda crumble into little bits).Always make sure if you give them one(OR greenies for that matter)that you only do it when you are able to supervise them.And take them away if they manage to chew off a piece.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=72103*


[/QUOTE]

We use the compressed rawhides as well. It takes Miko at least a few weeks to eat 1/2 of it, and he is an aggressive chewer. We haven't had problems with it (other than him loosing interest in it)


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am not an advocate of the rawhides... We used to get them for Missy all the time ( the ones with the knots at the end).
Well one night she was in the room with me but blocked by a piece of furniture as she was chewing away.. I then herard a terible sound and went to see what ws up.. She was CHOKING!!! a small piece had broken off and was lodged in ther throat! Thank God I was able to get her to expel it. I hate to think what would have happened if I hadn't been in the same room with her at the time.

So PLEASE! if you do give the rawhides.. so so only under superviion and when they get slimey.. take them away.

I have read and heard vets opinions on the rawhides and many have siad they have had to do surgeries on pooches who have had blockages form the rawhides as thay don't digest well.

Missysmom


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IamMomtoMissy_@Jun 14 2005, 06:32 AM
> *I am not an advocate of the rawhides... We used to get them for Missy all the time ( the ones with the knots at the end).
> Well one night she was in the room with me but blocked by a piece of furniture as she was chewing away.. I then herard a terible sound and went to see what ws up.. She was CHOKING!!! a small piece had broken off and was lodged in ther throat! Thank God I was able to get her to expel it. I hate to think what would have happened if I hadn't been in the same room with her at the time.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks for sharing that. That was scary. I think I will just stay away from rawhides altogether just to be safe. I am going to look at the pet store today and see if I can find him something else to chew on that he would like. Thank you all!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I have ordered the bully sticks (6 inches) for Paris and she absolute loves them. In fact, I ordered a package of six and she went through them in no time. Had to turn around and order 24 more.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko loves the bully sticks, but he seems to get out of breath and drinks a lot more after having them. I don't know...that sort of bother me.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jun 13 2005, 12:35 PM
> *bully sticks are waay safer than rawhides.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'm still waiting to see a picture of that bull!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I didnt see the bully sticks, not sure what they would even look like! :new_Eyecrazy: I asked the vet and she recommended buying real cow bones. I didnt. I got him this light blue thing that looks like a bone with bumps to chew on when I was at the store today. The wrapper is downstairs so I dont know what it was called off the top of my head. It smells minty and is supposed to be safe to eat. So far, he just looks at it. :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## GSix (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jun 13 2005, 12:35 PM
> *bully sticks are waay safer than rawhides.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Can you buy the bully sticks at any pet store, or do you have to order them on-line? What are they made of? I have never heard of these but I am interested in buying some for Bailey. Thanks.


----------

